# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  محاضرة في " التنفيذ على العقار"

## hazem mohamed

التنفيذ على العقار

      يمر التنفيذ على العقار بمرحلتين هما: 1- الحجز على العقار ، 2- بيع العقار. وقد نظمتها المواد 401 من قانون المرافعات وما بعدها.
وقبل أن نبين المقصود بالحجز على العقار وبيعه سنعرض للمقصود بالأموال التي يجوز حجزها بطريق حجز العقار.
الأموال التي يجوز حجزها بطريق حجز العقار:
      لا يجوز اتباع طريق حجز العقار إلا إذا كان المال المراد حجزه عقارا سواء كان عقارا بطبيعته (وهو كل شيء مستقر بحيزه ثابت فيه لا يمكن نقله منه دون تلف) أو عقارا بالتخصيص (وهوالمنقول المخصص لخدمة العقار لصيق الصلة به). 
إجراءات حجز العقار وأثاره:
      يقوم الدائن (المختص بتوقيع الحجز والمباشر له) بالحجز على عقار مملوك للمدين وقد يحجز عقار مملوك لشخص أخر غير المدين كالحجز على عقار الحائز والكفيل العيني. وتختلف إجراءات حجز عقار المدين عن إجراءات حجز عقار غير مملوك للمدين على النحو التالي:

أ- إجراءات حجز عقار المدين 
      يححز بإجرائين مركبين وهما: 1- تنبيه نزع الملكية يعلن للمدين ، 2- تسجيل هذا التنبيه. 
1-	تنبيه نزع الملكية:
      هو عبارة عن ورقة من أوراق المحضرين تشتمل على بيانات معينة بالإضافة إلى البيانات العامة التي يجب أن تتضمنها أوراق المحضرين، كما يجب إعلانه للمدين. ويتعين توافر شروط في بيانات التنبيه وهي 1- نوع السند التنفيذي الذي يتم التنفيذ بمقتضاه (الأحكام والأوامر والمحررات الموثقة ومحاضر الصلح) وتاريخ صدوره ومقدار الدين المطلوب الوفاء به وتاريخ إعلان المدين بالصورة التنفيذية بالسند التنفيذي ولا يغني عن ذكر هذا البيان سبق إعلان المدين بها. 2- وصف العقار الذي يريد الدائن حجزه وصفا دقيقاً فإذا كان العقار المطلوب حجزه أرضا زراعية فيجب أن يبين مساحتها وحدودها والحوض ورقم القطعة وإذا كان العقار المطلوب حجزه أرضا مبنيه فيذكر بالإضافة إلى ما سبق البناء المشيد عليها وأوصافه ومكوناته، وإذا لم يتم ذكر البناء فإن الحجز يعتبر وقع على الأرض فقط لأن البناء في هذه الحالة لا يعتبر من ملحقات العقار حتى يعتبر محجوزا بحجز العقار. 3- تعيين موطن مختار للدائن الحاجز في البلدة التي يوجد بها مقر محكمة التنفيذ المختصة، فإذا تعددت العقارات المطلوب حجزها فللدائن أن يختار موطن مختار واحد في أي موقع من هذه المواقع وتصبح محكمة التنفيذ الذي يوجد بدائرتها هذا الموقع هي المختصة بالإشراف على التنفيذ ومنازعاته. 4- إعذار المدين بأن عقاره سيباع جبراً عنه إذا لم يقم بالوفاء بالدين. وإذا تخلفت أحد هذه الشروط السابقة عدا البيان الثالث وترتب على ذلك عدم تحقق الغاية من الشكل أو البيان المطلوب فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى بطلان التنبيه. أما إذا تحققت الغاية من البيان رغم تخلفه فإن التنبيه يبقى صحيحاً. 
إعلان التنبيه للمدين: نظمت المادة 401 مرافعات ذلك فأوجبت على معاون التنفيذ أن يقوم بإعلان تنبيه نزع الملكية للمدين لشخصه أو في موطنه، وإعلانه المدين بتنبيه نزع الملكية لا يجعل العقار محجوزاً حيث أن حجز العقار لا يتم بعد تسجيل التنبيه. بيد أن التنبيه يعتبر إجراء من إجراءات التنفيذ لأنه يتضمن تحديداً للعقار المطلوب حجزه. ويترتب على إعلان المدين بتنبيه نزع الملكية انقطاع تقادم الحق الساري لمصلحة المدين. 
2- تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية
      يجب على الدائن بعد إعلان المدين بتنبيه نزع الملكية أن يقوم بتسجيل هذا التنبيه في مكتب الشهر العقاري الذي يقع العقار في دائرته . ويترتب على تسجيل التنبيه اعتبار العقار محجوزاً . ويترتب على ذلك كافة آثار الحجز ومن أهمها عدم نفاذ تصرفات المدين في حق الدائنين الحاجزين ومن في حكمهم وفقا لنص المادة 402 مرافعات. أما في قانون التمويل العقاري يكون الحجز بأمر من قاضي التنفيذ بعد وضع الصيغة التنفيذية. ومن ثم فإن الدائن هو الذي يباشر الإجراءات أما في قانون التمويل العقاري فإن الوكيل العقاري هو الذي يباشرها.
ب- إجراءات حجز أموال غير المدين
      قد يكون العقار المطلوب حجزه غير مملوك للمدين ويحدث ذلك في حالتين: 1- إذا كان العقار المطلوب حجزه مرهوناً حيث يقوم المدين بنقل ملكيته للغير ولا يحول ذلك دون حق الدائن في تتبع العقار في يد الغير والتنفيذ عليه.
2- العقار المملوك للكفيل العيني وهو العقار الذي يقدمه الكفيل ضمانا للوفاء بدين معين على المدين، حيث يجوز للدائن التنفيذ عليه رغم أنه غير مملوك للمدين.
آثار حجز العقار
      يترتب على تسجيل التنبيه نزع الملكية اعتبار العقار محجوزا وفقا لنص المادة 404 من قانون المرافعات. ومن ثم تسرى كافة الآثار العامة. وسوف نقتصر على الآثار الخاصة التي تسري على حجز العقار وهي:
-	تقيد سلطة مالك العقار في استعمال العقار واستغلاله 
-	وتقيد حق مالك العقار من التصرف فيه
-	وإلحاق الثمار بالعقار (أي تلحق بالعقار ثماره وإيرادته عن المدة التالية لتسجيل التنبيه) وللمدين بيع ثمار العقار الملحقة به متى كان ذلك من أعمال الإدارة الحسنة، وفي جميع  الأحوال يجب أن تباع هذه الثمار والمحصولات بالمزاد العلني أو بأي طريقة أخرى يأذن بها القاضي ثم يودع الثمن خزانة المحكمة (م 406 / 2،3 مرافعات).
البيع الجبري للعقار
      بعد قيام الدائن الحاجز بتنبيه المدين بنزع ملكية عقاره وتسجيل هذا التنبيه يلزم القيام بعده إجراءات تمهيداً لبيع العقار ومن ثم بيعه.
التنبيه ببيع العقار: يجب على الدائن الحاجز إعداد قائمة شروط البيع وإيداعها قلم كتاب المحكمة ثم يقوم بالإعلان عن هذا الإيداع. بيد أنه في التمويل العقاري فيكون المختص بإعداد قائمة شروط البيع هو الوكيل العقاري.

أولا إعداد قائمة شروط البيع:
- بيانات القائمة
      يجب على الدائن الحاجز أن يقوم بإعداد قائمة شروط البيع وأن يضمنها البيانات والشروط التي يتم البيع بالمزاد العلني على أساسها. وهذه البيانات هي : 
-	أن يذكر السند التنفيذي الذي وقع  الحجز بمقتضاه بأنه حكم نهائي أو حكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل أو محرر موثق .....إلخ.
-	تاريخ تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية إذا كان الحجز قد وقع على عقار المدين المحجوز عليه أو كان العقار المحجوز مملوكا للكفيل العيني أما إذا وقع الحجز على عقار الحائز فيجب أن يذكر تاريخ تسجيل التنبيه ويذكر تاريخ إنذار الحائز وتاريخ تسجيل الإنذار.
-	تعيين العقارات التي وقع الحجز عليها بذكر موقعها وحدودها ومساحتها ورقم القطعة واسم الحوض ورقمه ......إلخ.
-	شروط البيع فالدائن الحاجز أو الدائنين الحاجزين عند تعددهم هم الذين يحددون الشروط التي يتم البيع على أساسها وهذه الشروط يلتزم بها الراسي عليه المزاد طالما أنها شروط قانونية.
-	الثمن الأساسي أي الثمن الذي يبدأ به المزاد والدائن هو الذي يحدد الثمن الأساسي.
-	إذا أراد الدائن الحاجز تجزئة العقار إلى صفقات وجب عليه بيان حدود كل صفقة والثمن الأساسي لها.
      وهناك مرفقات يتعين أن ترفق بالقائمة تتمثل في 1- الشهادة التي تبين الضريبة العقارية أو عوائد المباني، 2- السند التنفيذي الذي يتم التنفيذ بموجبه، 3-  ورقة التنبيه بنزع الملكية إذا كان التنفيذ يتم على عقار المدين المحجوز عليه أو عقار الكفيل العيني وورقة إنذار الحائز في حالة التنفيذ على عقار الحائز، 4- شهادة عقارية من مكتب الشهر العقاري بالقيود الورادة على العقار محل التنفيذ عن مدة العشر سنوات السابقة عليها.
ثانيا- إيداع القائمة
1- الملتزم بالإيداع
     يلتزم الدائن بإيداع القائمة قلم كتاب محكمة التنفيذ المختصة ولا يجوز للمدين إيداع هذه القائمة. بيد أنه في قانون التمويل العقاري يكون الملتزم بإيداع القائمة الوكيل العقاري.
2- معياد الإيداع
     يتعين على الدائن مباشر الإجراءات أن يقوم بالإيداع خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخ تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية. والحكمة من تحديد هذا  المعياد هي رغبة المشرع في الإسراع في بيع العقار حتى لا يبقى الحجز مدة طويلة مما يترتب عليه ضرر بالمدين الذي قيد حقه في التصرف فيه. والمشرع في ذلك قد ساوى بين العقار والمنقول وحتى يتحصل الدائن على حقه في وقت مناسب.
جزاء عدم مراعاة هذا المعياد
      يترتب على مخالفة المعياد الذي حدده المشرع اعتبار تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية كأن لم يكن، وبالتالي اعتبار الحجز نفسه كأن لم يكن. وهذا يعني أن العقار لم يعد محجوزاً لأن الحجز لا يعتبر قد توقع على العقار إلا من تاريخ تسجيل التنبيه. ولا يترتب على اعتبار تسجيل التنبيه كأن لم يكن سقوط التنبيه نفسه لكون التنبيه إجراء سابق على التسجيل والقاعدة أنه لا يترتب على بطلان الإجراء بطلان الإجراءات السابقة عليه. وذلك فإن مدة تقادم الحق تظل منقطعة بالتنبيه لصالح الدائن، كما أن الدائن عندما يعيد الإجراءات فإنه لا يلتزم بإعادة إعلان التنبيه للمدين.
3- الإعلان عن إيداع القائمة
1- الإعلان الخاص عن الإيداع : يجب على قلم الكتاب أن يقوم بإعلان الأشخاص الآتين إخبارا خاصا بقائمة شروط البيع: 1- المدين والحائز والكفيل العيني وذلك طبقا للقواعد العامة لأشخاصهم أو في موطنهم. 2- الدائينين الحاجزين الأخرين غير الدائن مباشر الإجراءات. 3- الدائنين أصحاب الحقوق المقيدة على العقار قبل تسجيل التنبيه وذلك حتى ولو لم يوقعوا حجزا بالفعل على العقار وإخبار هذه الطائفة له أهمية كبيرة لأن بيع العقار بالمزاد يؤدي إلى تطهيره من حقوقهم أي لا يستطيع أي منهم أن يتتبع العقار في يد المشتري. وهذا الأثر يتوقف على إعلانهم بالقائمة.4- إخبار مصلحة الضرائب وفقا للمادة 90 / 3 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 المعدل بالقانون 244 لسنة 1955.
2- الإعلان العام عن الإيداع: بالإضافة إلى إخبار من سبق ذكرهم إخبارا خاصا، يجب على قلم الكتاب أن يقوم بالإعلان عن الإيداع إعلانا عاماً وذلك بنشر هذا الإيداع ولصقه خلال الثمانية أيام التالية للإيداع. ويكون النشر في إحدى الصحف اليومية المتخصصة للإعلانات القضائية، ويكون اللصق في لوحة الإعلانات بمحكمة التنفيذ. ويجب إيداع نسخة الصحيفة التي حصل بها النشر ومحضر التعليق في اللوحة في ملف التنفيذ. ولا يترتب على عدم القيام بالنشر أو باللصق البطلان.
الاعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع:
      يجوز للمدين والحائز والكفيل العيني والدائنين الحاجزين والدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم قبل تسجيل تنبيه نقل الملكية الاعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع، فكل منهم مصلحة مؤكدة في الاعتراض. كما يجوز للدائن العادي الذي لم يحجز على العقار وكذلك للدائنين الذين قيدوا حقوقهم بعد تسجيل تنبيه نزع الملكية وكذلك لمن له على العقار حق انتفاع أو ارتفاق وللمستأجر الحق في تقديم الاعتراض. ويجوز أن يكون موضوع الاعتراض المطالبة ببطلان الإجراءات لوجود عيب شكلي فيها كبطلان تنبيه نزع الملكية أو المطالبة بالبطلان لعدم توافر الأهلية في المنفذ ضده ، أو لعدم جواز الحجز على المال ....إلخ. كما يجوز المطالبة بحذف بعض الشروط من القائمة، كطلب حذف شرط الفوائد إذا كانت تزيد على الحد المقرر قانوناً.....إلخ. ويجوز أيضاً طلب إيقاف التنفيذ على الحصة الشائعة حتى لا يباع العقار بثمن بخس. كما يجوز للمدين أن يطلب من قاضي التنفيذ وقف التنفيذ على بعض العقارات المحجوزة إذا كانت قيمة العقار التي تستمر إجراءات التنفيذ بالنسبة له كافية للوفاء بحقوق الحاجزين وجميع  الدائنين الذين ساروا أطرافا في إجراءات التنفيذ طبقا للمادة 417 مرافعات . ويجوز للمدين أن يطلب بطريق الاعتراض تأجيل البيع إذا أثبت أن صافي ما تغل أمواله في سنة واحدة كاف للوفاء بحقوق جميع  الدائنين الأطراف في التنفيذ.
      ويختص قاضي التنفيذ بنظر الاعتراضات على قائمة شروط البيع لأنها تعتبر من منازعات التنفيذ، وذلك أيا كانت صفتها سواء كانت منازعات موضوعية أو منازعات وقتية، ومهما كانت قيمة النزاع حيث أن اختصاصه بها اختصاصا نوعيا استئثاريا. أما قاضي التنفيذ المختص محليا بنظر الاعتراض فهو القاضي المشرف على إجراءات التنفيذ أي الذي يقع العقار في دائرة اختصاصه.
      ويتم الاعتراض بتقرير في قلم كتاب محكمة التنفيذ المختصة بالطريق العادي لرفع الدعوى. ويجب تقديمه قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الاعتراضات بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. ويترتب على عدم مراعاة هذا المعياد سقوط الحق في تقديم الاعتراض وسقوط الجلسة المحددة لنظر الاعتراضات واستقرار جلسة البيع. أما إذا تم تقديم الاعتراض على قائمة شروط البيع في المعياد فإنه يؤدي إلى وقف البيع بقوة القانون. ويتم نظر الاعتراض متبعا في ذلك القواعد العامة لنظر الخصومة العادية.
تحديد يوم البيع ومكانه
      الأصل أنه يتم تحديد يوم البيع بمعرفة قلم الكتاب وذلك عند إيداع قائمة شروط البيع. ويتم بيع العقار في مقر محكمة التنفيذ ذاتها طبقا لنص المادة 427 مرافعات. بيد أنه يجوز لقاضي التنفيذ بناء على طلب ذوي الشأن أن يأمر بإجراء البيع في العقار ذاته أو في مكان غيره. 
الاعلان عن البيع:
      يقصد به تمكين ذوي الشأن من العلم بتاريخ البيع ومكانه ، فقد يرغب المدين في الوفاء بالدين حتى يتفادى البيع، كما أن الإعلان العام يؤدي إلى زيادة عدد المتقدمين إلى المزاد فيزداد ثمن العقار. ويقوم قلم الكتاب بالإعلان عن البيع بنوعيه الخاص والعام. ويكون الإعلان الخاص قبل نظر الجلسة المحددة لنظر البيع بثمانية أيام على الأقل. أما الإعلان العام فيكون قبل اليوم المحدد للبيع بمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً ولا تقل عن خمسة عشرة يوماً. وتتضمن ورقة الإعلان العام عن البيع البيانات الكافية المشار إليها آنفاً. ويحصل الإعلان بإجرائي اللصق والنشر على النحو المشار إليه. 




مرحلة بيع العقار
      بعد إيداع قائمة شروط البيع والفصل في كافة الاعتراضات التي قدمت بأحكام واجبة النفاذ وعقب تحديد يوم البيع ومكانه والإعلان عنه ، تبدأ المرحلة التالية وهي مرحلة بيع العقار.
أولا- المزايدة
1- الإجراءات التي يجب مراعاتها قبل افتتاح المزايدة : 
      لا يجوز للقاضي أن يجري المزايدة لبيع العقار إلا بعد تقديم طلب البيع من الدائن مباشر الإجراءات أو أحد أطراف التنفيذ ولا يجوز تقديم طلب البيع إلا من أطراف التنفيذ. كما يجب على القاضي التأكد من إعلان المدين والحائز والكفيل العيني والدئنين الحاجزين والدائنين أصحاب الحقوق المقيدة على العقار بإيداع قائمة شروط البيع وبجلسة البيع. ويجوز للمدين أن يطلب تأجيل البيع لتمكينه من الوفاء بديونه من ريع أمواله. كما يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يطلب تأجيل البيع لأسباب قوية، كما لو حدث يوم البيع انقطاع في المواصلات أو اضطرابات في الأمن. 
2- إجراء المزايدة
      تبدأ المزايدة بمناداة معاون التنفيذ على الثمن الأساسي والمصاريف . فإذا افتتحت المزايدة ولم يتقدم أحد للشراء بالثمن الأساسي وجب على القاضي في هذه الحالة تأجيل البيع إلى جلسة أخرى. ويجب إنقاص الثمن الأساسي بمقدار العشر، أما إذا تقدم مزايد لشراء العقار بالثمن الأساسي أو بأعلى منه ولم يزايد عليه شخص آخر خلال مدة ثلاث دقائق أخذ القاضي قرار باعتماد عطائه. وبعد إعتماد العطاء يحدث أحد الفروض الثلاثة الآتية:
1-	إذا قام من اعتمد عطاءوه بدفع الثمن كاملاً والمصاريف فإن القاضي يحكم بإيقاع البيع عليه.
2-	أن يدفع فقط خمس الثمن وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز للقاضي إيقاع البيع عليه وإنما يجب تأجيل البيع إلى جلسة أخرى للمزايدة بالعشر.
3-	إذا لم يدفع الثمن ولم يدفع خمسة ففي هذه الحالة تعاد المزايدة في نفس الجلسة على ذمة من اعتمد عطائه.
ثانيا- حكم إيقاع البيع
      يصدر القاضي حكما بإيقاع البيع على من اعتمد عطائه ودفع كامل الثمن والملحقات أو من أعفي منه. ويتخذ حكم إيقاع البيع الشكل العادي للأحكام ويصدر بديباجتها . فيجب أن يشتمل على بيانات الأحكام كما يتعين أن يشتمل على صورة قائمة شروط البيع وبيان الإجراءات التي اتبعت في تحديد يوم البيع والإعلان عنه وصورة من محضر جلسة البيع. ويجب إيداع نسخة الحكم الأصلية في ملف التنفيذ في اليوم التالي لصدوره ويجب تسجيل حكم إيقاع البيع خلال الثلاثة أيام التالية لصدوره لأن التسجيل هو الذي تنتقل به الملكية. كما يبنغي وضع الصيغة التنفيذية على هذا الحكم لأن المشتري يمكنه التنفيذ بموجبه بتسلم العقار جبرا على المدين أو الحائز أو الكفيل العيني إذا لم يسلمه اختيارا.
ثالثا- استئناف حكم إيقاع البيع
      يجوز الطعن في حكم إيقاع البيع بالاسئناف ولكن ليس طبقاً للقواعد العامة إنما طبقا لقواعد خاصة تتناسب مع طبيعة هذا الحكم باعتباره في حقيقته ليس حكماً. فالمشرع لا يجيز الطعن فيه بالاستئناف إلا في ثلاث حالات محددة على سبيل الحصر وفي معياد قصير.
حالات الاستئناف :
      حددت المادة 451/1 مرافعات حالات الطعن في حكم إيقاع البيع على سبيل الحصر، فلا يجوز الطعن إذا لم تتوافر واحدة منها.
1-	وجود عيب في إجراءات المزايدة والتي تبدأ بمناداة معاون التنفيذ على الثمن الأساسي وتنتهي بصدور الحكم. فيمكن الطعن بالاستئناف إذا كان هناك عيب في أحد هذه الإجراءات ومن أمثله العيوب أن تكون المزايدة قد أجريت دون طلب أو في جلسة سرية أو منع شخص من دخولها بغيرمسوغ قانوني.
2-	عيب شكلي في الحكم نفسه بأن يكون هناك عيب في تحرير الحكم كخلوة من الديباجة أو من اسم القاضي أو توقيعه أو نقصان بيان من البيانات الواردة في المادة 446 مرافعات ، أو خلو منطوقه من أمر المدين بتسليم العقار
3-	إذا صدر حكم إيقاع البيع بعد رفض القاضي طلب وقف الإجراءات في حالات الوقف الوجوبي.
ميعاد الاستئناف:
      يجب رفع الطعن في حكم إيقاع البيع خلال الخمسة أيام التالية من تاريخ النطق بالحكم وهذا المعياد ميعاد ناقص يجب اتخاذ الإجراء خلاله، ويضاف إليه معياد مسافة ويمتد بسبب العطلة الرسمية. وإذا انقضى هذا المعياد سقط الحق في رفع الاستئناف وتقضي المحكمة بعدم قبول الاستئناف من تلقاء نفسها. 
إجراءات الاستئناف والحكم فيه:
يرفع الاستئناف بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب محكمة الاستئناف وتعلن إلى المستأئف ضده وذلك طبقا للقواعد العامة. والمحكمة المختصة بنظر الاستئناف حكم إيقاع البيع هي المحكمة الابتدائية بهيئة استئنافية وذلك مهما كانت قيمة الدعوى.

رابعاً: دعوى بطلان حكم إيقاع البيع
      يجوز رفع دعوى أصلية بطلب بطلان حكم إيقاع البيع فيجوز لمن لم يخبر بتنبيه نزع الملكية أو بإيداع القائمة أو بجلسة البيع رفع دعوى أصلية ببطلان حكم إيقاع البيع. كما يجوز لمن لم يكن طرفا في التنفيذ رفع دعوى أصلية ببطلان حكم إيقاع البيع كمالك العقار المنفذ عليه مثلا. وترفع دعوى البطلان الأصلية بالإجراءات العادية لرفع الدعاوى أي بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب محكمة التنفيذ المختصة ويجب إعلان الخصوم في الدعوى بصحيفتها خلال ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ إيداع الصحيفة قلم الكتاب. كما يجب أن يوقع عليها محام إذا زادت قيمتها عن خمسين جنية. إذا صدر حكم من قاضي التنفيذ ببطلان حكم إيقاع البيع ترتب على ذلك زوال البيع الجبري منذ إيقاعه وبالتالي زوال ما يكون قد ترتب عليه من آثار فتزول ملكية المشتري بالمزاد.
حصيلة البيع:
      تكون حصيلة البيع لجميع الدائنيين الذين كانوا أطرافا في إجراءات التنفيذ طبقا لنص المادة 417 مرافعات.

----------

